# One for the gadget nerds like me 8-)



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I have just ordered one of these.... Logitech Harmony® One Advanced Universal Remote

http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/736/3898



















With control of up to 15 devices and one-touch activity controls, this is the only remote you may ever need.

One-touch activity controls

Say good-bye to cheat sheets. Everyone in the family can select what they want to do-such as "Watch TV"-and your Harmony remote does the rest.Learn more about one-touch activity-based controls.

Replaces up to 15 remotes

You can control your home-entertainment devices with one remote-reducing clutter and complexity in your living room.

Full-colour touch screen

You'll enjoy easy, one-touch access to any entertainment activity.

Sculpted, backlit buttons

Backlit buttons in logical zones allow you to find the right channel-even in the dark

Now the good bit, these usually cost around £120 but if you go to the Logitech website http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/736/3898 you can get for £69.00 with free delivery 8) but then if you use code XMAS10UK you get it for £62.10    8)

Cheapest I've seen this excellent remote. BestBuy had it for about £79 delivered earlier this week; which was a good price; elsewhere this is:-
Amazon.co.uk £89.74 
Ebuyer.com £129.29 
Pixmania.co.uk £98.20 
Play.com £111.65 
Expansys.com £119.99

So this will keep me quiet over Christmas setting it up :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have its big brother, the 1100.
They are great you can program sequences to turn on the TV, then select the HDMI, then turn on sky, followd by the amp and then dim the lights.

Great fun and no piles of remotes.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one of these really need to sort it out been sat there for about a year


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd be interested how you get on with long term use. I have a backlit learning remote with a customisable screen at the top that came with my AV amp and whilst it's very good it can't learn all codes which is a shame. My Pronto never had this problem but the downside with that is having to look at the thing to use it, paging between devices and screens etc. Cool, but cumbersome. Similarly with the learning remote although I have the advantage of nice tactile buttons back again, switching pages on the display or swapping between devices is a bit of a faff. I need to experiment with button layouts more I think.

Good hunting on the price though - it's very rare that I've found a manufacturer's site to offer anything resembling good value. The usual approach is RRP or go elsewhere.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What you need is a nice piece of wood with soft foam edges, onto which you can strap all your remotes. The beauty of this system is that it can rest on your lap presenting you with the full array of remotes WITH FULL CODE FUNCTIONS within instant easy reach, doubling up as TV dinner tray or beer can place holder, and if the missus wants it you can toss it over frisbie style - which is where the soft foam edges come in handy so they don't take someone's eye out


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> What you need is a nice piece of wood with soft foam edges, onto which you can strap all your remotes. The beauty of this system is that it can rest on your lap presenting you with the full array of remotes WITH FULL CODE FUNCTIONS within instant easy reach, doubling up as TV dinner tray or beer can place holder, and if the missus wants it you can toss it over frisbie style - which is where the soft foam edges come in handy so they don't take someone's eye out


Now that I would buy :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got one of the simpler versions of this, black and white screen and only controls five devices.

It's really rather good, as there was a bit of remote control hell going on. It sometimes gets it's knickers in a twist when it gets out of sync with what's happening (things being on and and it thinking they should be off), but there is a big help button on it which sorts this out.

The real test of usability is, my girlfriend gets on with it fine, even when things don't go right.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I use the Harmony 1000 (and had a couple of the b/w non-touchscreen versions before) and I'd say the biggest area where it beats the competition is in the setup. Of all the programable remotes I've used, the Harmonys are by far the easiest.

That being said, I only ever use it for switching everything on/off and for changing between 'activities'. Non of them are a good substitute for the Sky remote (which I think is just about the best remote I've ever used) so once I'm watching I only really use that. Really, I should just take the time to set up some macros in the Sky remote to do all the switching on/source selection for me.


----------



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had just about every programmable remote available including a harmony 1000. I just can't get on with touchscreen remotes. You should be able to use a remote by feel and without taking your eye off the tv. This just isn't possible with a touch screen. The harmony "one" was very good but doesn't have colored buttons for sky. I am currently using a harmony 700 which is excellent.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

robokn said:


> I have one of these really need to sort it out been sat there for about a year


Ditto - exactly a year lol. Xmas pressie last year off big brother lol.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pictures Syd selecting Babestation TV on his remote and the microwave switching on instead :wink:


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

i have this too... was sceptical if it'd work at first but it does work rather well... pretty easy to set up and I love gadgets so was a no brainer in the end.

One great thing about it is that if u programme it properly it turns on everything you need, switched the channel on the AV receiver and the imput on the telly over, xbox/virgin on/off etc... all with the press of the button...this is handy for two reasons..i am uber lazy , but secondly my missus can work it.. the number of calls i'd get from my missus if i was out, about which remote did what and the abuse i'd get when it didnt work... now im not sure what i'd/she'd do with out it...

If your super awesome u can buy electric curtains and a iR dimmer and it can dim em down and draw them along with switching on everything for the home cinema... 8)

but that does make it a bit more expensive...and long winded way of doing it, but if it takes your fancy... 

James


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I am hoping that it will control my Lutron dimmer as like B&O equipment they use funny IR code that most IR controllers can't copy
Just had mail from UPS, will be delivered today


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just ordered one syd........thanks for the info m8ee


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Whatever happened to just getting off your arse and turning the telly over..or get married, for the waitress service.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Whatever happened to just getting off your arse and turning the telly over..or get married, for the waitress service.. :roll:
> Steve


You can get remote controlled gas fires too :roll: Sooner or later there'll be some gadget that operates your remote by remote control 

I remember a sketch on Spitting image with a fat couch potato surrounded by beer cans and pizza boxes with food and drink stains down his t-shirt struggling to reach the TV remote to change channel but he's eaten himself incapable :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Whatever happened to just getting off your arse and turning the telly over..or get married, for the waitress service.. :roll:
> Steve


Brave very brave


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to just getting off your arse and turning the telly over..or get married, for the waitress service.. :roll:
> ...


She cant hear me...i hope..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> just ordered one syd........thanks for the info m8ee


Just got mine on charge now, don't forget m8 they come with an EU plug so u will need a converter to 3 pin, I got one yesterday for £1.50
Or eBay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... _500wt_689


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I have had one for quite a while and its great, what you will need next is some icons from here http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/watcht ... harmonyOne You can set your favourite channels on the touch screen bit and just have the channel icons as the buttons to change channel...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm surprised you need a remote Syd, I thought you'd be able to reach the telly from anywhere in the house :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm surprised you need a remote Syd, I thought you'd be able to reach the telly from anywhere in the house :wink:


Now that's one to ponder. Has Syd got a small house a big telly or long arms? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised you need a remote Syd, I thought you'd be able to reach the telly from anywhere in the house :wink:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

What a bit of kit this is 8) 8) 8) it took a bit longer than I expected to set up due to so many things needed switching to get it how I wanted it :roll: but it has now taken over 6 remotes and is fully customized and integrated in to my system... 100% worth the money


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine came today - looks good.

Great present for gadgetman in my life!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> What a bit of kit this is 8) 8) 8) it took a bit longer than I expected to set up due to so many things needed switching to get it how I wanted it :roll: but it has now taken over 6 remotes and is fully customized and integrated in to my system... 100% worth the money


Syd - you still rate this after a few days use?

Tempted but only really needs to replace 3/4 remotes so not sure if it's worth it. Having said that the select button on the Sky remote has started playing up so might be a good time to get one.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

WozzaTT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > What a bit of kit this is 8) 8) 8) it took a bit longer than I expected to set up due to so many things needed switching to get it how I wanted it :roll: but it has now taken over 6 remotes and is fully customized and integrated in to my system... 100% worth the money
> ...


this is 100% true, ten mins ago the wife came into the kitchen and said that remote is cool  
its the best thing since sliced bread lol, takes a bit of messing to get it working just as you want, but well worth the effort.All the other remotes... sky...tv...AV amp... WD live TV ...lutron lighting are now in a box under the stairs


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

A big thanks Syd for the idea - he loves it and now everything is all setup (sadly I can't work it out!!!! - every time I touch it results in a yell :S T E V E .....................................


----------

